# Alignment of rubber seals on Bessacarr E560



## 120344 (Feb 12, 2009)

I bought a Bessacarr E560 in July 2007. Prior to delivery I expressed concerns over the alignment of the rubber seals on the outside of the demonstrator model and informed my supplier that I would not be accepting delivery of the new van if the seals were the same. When it arrived the alignment was very poor. I was assured by the supplier that the matter would be rectified and so I accepted delivery. It has been an ongoing battle since then to get the matter put right. I was informed yesterday that the suppliers were unable to put the matter right and it would need to go back to Swift to be rectified. I have now been told that Swift are refusing to do the job. I feel very let down by the whole process as apart from the terrible finish on the rubber seals I really like the van. It is not a very good advertisement for the quality of the workmanship which goes into these vans and the after sales service. I wondered if anyone else had experienced such problems.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

I know Swift are very good at rectifying mistakes after they have been pointed out, which is to be applauded, but I for one wonder how they get out of the factory, is quality control not in the production line, I am reasonably certain that one man could do it, it doesn't take long to walk around a MH looking at the fit and finish, and if it's not done properly, then send it back around to be done again, instruct the person who made the mistake on how to do it right, take his bonus off him for a week then he'll learn quickly, as for appliances, this would take a little longer, but it is all possible.

Obviously the will is there at the top, they want to be a the best, so the problems must be further down the production line, bad materials or bad workmanship,/management the result is the same, dissatisfied customers, who will eventually vote with their wallets.

This NOT a go at Swift, as manufacturers go, they seem to be one of the better ones, and as sales grow, so it becomes more difficult to keep control of every aspect of production, but that is how they go to be so big, keeping an eye on the small things, so maybe it's just a matter of going back to basics, kick some butt, and make people do the job they are paid to do or get someone in who can, whether that be at the top or anywhere where mistakes, very costly mistakes are being made, jobs are hard to find, but if I lived near to any of Swifts or any other manufacturer, I would apply for a job in quality control, it's got to be the best job in the world, telling someone to do it again, but properly, but that's no good if there is no backup from the top.

Sorry for going on, but I am fed up of reading how bad some of these almost new MH's are nailed together, I'm sure it was not this bad say 20 years ago, it is inevitable that some will get through quality control, but if it gets to the dealer with faults, that's bad, and if he wants something repairing, don't argue, just do it if it's a genuine problem with manufacturing or quality control, otherwise he gets peed off as his customer gives him an earful.


I suppose when you run a huge company, there is only one way to look at things. Think like a customer, how would you feel if you'd found the MH you liked, but spotted a problem, the dealer says don't worry about it, I'll sort it out before you pick it up, the day arrives, you hand over the money, go pick it up, problem still there, if it isn't sorted, you will feel let down at the very least, if the factory washes their hands of it, what do you do, you come on here and inform everyone of what has happened, the manufacturer then does something about it, but too late, no one is going to buy from a company that doesn't fix mistakes until they are broadcast on the net, if I type swift (or any other make) into Google, I will be certain that this web site will pop up, so you don't need to be a member of MHF to read about problems, so they'll go somewhere else, and yes I'm sure thousands of other problems get fixed without having to come on here to do so, but those mistakes also should not have got out of the factory, I do understand that some components bought in might fail in use, that of course is not your fault, but you bought them in after deciding it was either good enough or cheap enough, so you are still expected to sort them out.

Kev.


----------



## SwiftGroup (Jun 27, 2007)

Wooliesurfer,
I don't know the specifics of your case, but I will review it with our Customer Services Team to see why we have rejected the claim,

Can you email me your details and chassis number please,

Thanks
Andy
[email protected]


----------



## SwiftGroup (Jun 27, 2007)

Hi Kev, 

I don't disagree with what you have said and I am not going to defend poor quality issues, but what I will say is If we have made a mistake we will put it right. 

We certainly don't have differing policies with regard to forum customers, we will deal with all equally, the vast majority of customer services enquiries by phone, email and letter, but if we have made a decision and its wrong from whatever the source we will change it.

Thanks
Andy


----------



## JohnsCrossMotorHomes (Jul 21, 2007)

Hi,

Don' t know where you are, but if your down our way, it might be worth dropping in and we will have a look at the problem.

Peter


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Nothing against any company in particular, it's just that I was on the Swift page, and felt the need to say something about MH manufacturers in .general, what better forum, as Swift at least appears to make some effort at sorting problems, which I have acknowledged.


I am glad that you agree, so I can expect an application form in the post them for a position in quality control, No, well, there ya go.

Kev.


----------

